# Thoughts on this tank?



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Did some re-arranging, still not sure if I like the layout or not. It's hard to do much with a 10 gallon really. Ignore the nasty glass that needs a cleaning and the craptastic background. I should have both issues worked out very very shortly, but I was looking for thoughts on the layout itself


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

looks like crap to me twitchie,just kidding guy looks really good i would be a happy fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i would also suggest on spreading or stacking the rocks in the back to make like little cave just my thoughts though


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i think it loks pretty good but i would do a 180 turn wit that driftwood on the left....,but as u said not much u can do wit a 10 gallon...wat fish is goin in it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> i think it loks pretty good but i would do a 180 turn wit that driftwood on the left....,but as u said not much u can do wit a 10 gallon...wat fish is goin in it?
> [snapback]1176898[/snapback]​


I'm thinking I might even toss it and get a less wierd shaped one. I had good dieas for it at the lfs, but in practice it's not been quite so nice.

The fish is actually already in there, look on top of the driftwood column on the left


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think it would look good with one nice tall center

peace that has some over hang to it for the

little puffer to hang out under


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Everything looks great, just loose the background and those stacked up rocks and ur tank will look sweet


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks good, all you need is the background


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i like it jsut the way it is...all i say it needs is one cool background

peace luis


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

BOOO!!!!!
IT LOOKS LIKE CRAP!!!!

Lol J/k Rich!!!

Looks great!!! Thats one of the few tanks I actually like


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i like how it looks. it's very natural looking.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice set up for a small tank


----------

